
Ask HN: If you could crack encryption, what would you do first? - dluan
Let&#x27;s say you&#x27;ve got a magic wand that instantly cracks any encryption. What do you even do with it?
======
MR4D
1\. Find out if UFOs exist.

2\. Find out who really killed Kennedy.

3\. Become a monk and live a life of seclusion.

------
rolph
decrypt the quantumvacuum

